# Wlo qrt



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

WLO Shipcom
2 July at 08:40 · 

Sad announcement:

It's the end of an era.....after 71 years, WLO will go off the air at 11:59CDT (0459UTC) on 01July2018. A few automated systems/services will continue but there will no longer be 24/7 operators on duty at the Mobile, AL stations.

Thank you everyone that liked and commented on this page. I will keep the page up for a while longer.

Leigh (KC4MZT)- Radio/telephone operator, admin


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

That is a shame as WLO is our main RT, DSC and Telex testing station in the USA for FCC and GMDSS surveys. First rate service and very good operators. 
A lot of people will miss it.


----------

